# "ncat --proxy option non-client-server connection issues"

## h4x0r4f33dom

hi, iv tried NCat with client->server and everthing worked fine

that is,

what i sent from client to server (client->server) appeared on server

what i sent from server to client (server->client) appeared on client

<code>

server:nc -l -v 31338

client:nc -v grex.org 31338

</code>

then i tried using a proxy (with a 3rd shell) in between, but now connection between client AND server

(client<->server) is broken. that is

what i sent from client to server (client->server) DOES NOT appeared on server

what i sent from server to client (server->client) DOES NOT appeared on client

BUT proxy sees both adresses

NOTE: real IPs are replaced by {0.0.0.0 128.128.128.128 255.255.255.255}

	client IP 128.128.128.128

	server IP 255.255.255.255

	proxy IP 0.0.0.0

i v tried both with/without --proxy-type option and for with --proxy-type iv tried putting "--proxy-type http"

before (b) AND after (c) --proxy option but got the same result;NOTHING

a) without

<code>

ncat -l -vvvvv 31336									# proxy

nc -l -vvvvv 31338									# server

ncat -vvvvv 255.255.255.255 -p 31338  --proxy 0.0.0.0:31336				# client

</code>

b) with before

<code>

ncat -l -vvvvv 31336									# proxy

nc -l -vvvvv 31338									# server

ncat -vvvvv 255.255.255.255 -p 31338  --proxy-type http --proxy 0.0.0.0:31336		# client

</code>

c) with after

<code>

ncat -l -vvvvv 31336									# proxy

nc -l -vvvvv 31338									# server

ncat -vvvvv 255.255.255.255 -p 31338  --proxy 0.0.0.0:31336 --proxy-type http		# client

</code>

using -vvvvv option, verbose, on proxy i see

<code>

Ncat: Version 7.01 ( https://nmap.org/ncat )

NCAT DEBUG: Initialized fdlist with 103 maxfds

Ncat: Listening on :::31336

NCAT DEBUG: Added fd 3 to list, nfds 1, maxfd 3

Ncat: Listening on 0.0.0.0:31336

NCAT DEBUG: Added fd 4 to list, nfds 2, maxfd 4

NCAT DEBUG: Added fd 0 to list, nfds 3, maxfd 4

NCAT DEBUG: Initialized fdlist with 100 maxfds

NCAT DEBUG: selecting, fdmax 4

NCAT DEBUG: select returned 1 fds ready

NCAT DEBUG: fd 4 is ready

Ncat: Connection from 128.128.128.128.

NCAT DEBUG: Swapping fd[0] (3) with fd[2] (0)

NCAT DEBUG: Removed fd 3 from list, nfds 2, maxfd 4

NCAT DEBUG: Swapping fd[1] (4) with fd[1] (4)

NCAT DEBUG: Removed fd 4 from list, nfds 1, maxfd 0

Ncat: Connection from 128.128.128.128:31338.

NCAT DEBUG: Added fd 5 to list, nfds 2, maxfd 5

NCAT DEBUG: Added fd 5 to list, nfds 1, maxfd 5

NCAT DEBUG: selecting, fdmax 5

NCAT DEBUG: select returned 1 fds ready

NCAT DEBUG: fd 5 is ready

CONNECT 255.255.255.255:31337 HTTP/1.0

NCAT DEBUG: selecting, fdmax 5

NCAT DEBUG: select returned 1 fds ready

NCAT DEBUG: fd 5 is ready

NCAT DEBUG: Closing connection.

NCAT DEBUG: Swapping fd[1] (5) with fd[1] (5)

NCAT DEBUG: Removed fd 5 from list, nfds 1, maxfd 0

NCAT DEBUG: Swapping fd[0] (5) with fd[0] (5)

NCAT DEBUG: Removed fd 5 from list, nfds 0, maxfd -1

</code>

can someone put light on this, plz ?

thx

----------

## Ant P.

Read this, in full, twice, before creating another one of these threads.

Why aren't you using the current version in the tree?

Use the correct code tags, like you were told already. Why should anyone answer you when it's obvious you never actually look at the crap you yourself keep posting?

----------

